
Trees, Teeth, and Time: The mathematics of clock making - espeed
http://www.ams.org/publicoutreach/feature-column/fcarc-stern-brocot
======
presscast
I skimmed the article and saved it for later reading.

Just wanted to point out that continued fractions are also interesting for
those trying to encode hierarchical data into SQL tables:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/cs/0402051.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/cs/0402051.pdf)

~~~
espeed
Yeah, that's a good paper -- Vadim's nested-interval tree method is quite
clever. For more related references, see...

Using rational numbers to key nested sets
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13517490](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13517490)

~~~
CMCDragonkai
Gap keys are generally good enough.

------
Simulacra
On a related note, if you’re interested in clockmaking, the amazing YouTuber
ClickSpring has an entire series where he builds a beautiful clock from
scratch.

